# problems with watersprite



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi folks,
Just wondering about those of you who are successful in growing watersprite
what your water parameters are: ph, hardness, temp, etc. When I was in Maine it grew great, but now that I live in Alabama, it withers at a gaze ](*,)

Also would like to know what a safe method (fishwise) is in lowering the ph--
specifically a method not peat-based. I keep killies and watersprite is like the
canary in a coal mine: if it's looking good, the fish are happy, too! 

Thanks in advance for any advice given, 

Bill Ruyle


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Bill! My watersprite always grew very well in my soft water, but I really don't think it is a specifically soft water plant. Temp is usually around 77, but I have in right now in a ten gallon at 70 degrees as well. I do use Co2, however (depending on the tank either DIY or pressurized).


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Piscesgirl,
I've just been trying to determine (alongwith change in water) if there's something else I'm doing differently down here. Silaquosa (sp) grew quite
well in a minibow-7 with no CO2 in Maine (lighting was just one 13w cf)
and a flourite substrate. What are you using for substrate? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Mostly I have Eco Complete, but my 10 gallon and 20 gallon have a mix of whatever I had on hand -- gravel, eco complete, onyx sand. The water sprite does well floating, too.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Wyrule,

My water sprite has grown perfectly. I recieved a bunch from this other person and it had a bit of algae on it and it started to scatter around my tank. So I just nipped off all the stems that had algae and it grew back to normal again.










My water parameters are ammonia: 0, p.H: 6.8, temp.: 84, nitrite: 0, nitrate: 0

Hope you find a solution to growing back your sprite.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have not seen much difference in water sprite growth due to water hardness or softness. I have seen iron deficiency---pale new growth---and potassium deficiency---holes in older leaves, older leaves disintegrating. Both deficiencies are easily corrected by additions of soluble iron or potassium. Water sprite does not require high light. It is easiest to maintain in moderate light tank, (around 2-3 watts fluorescent per gallon) I have gotten it established in a 15 gallon tank with only one 20 watt T12 fluorescent tube.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks folks, for your advice. Since 'sprite will grow in a variety of conditions,
I must have not been keeping up with the ferts as much as I should. I hope
to regain this plant as it's one of my favorites. ;-) 

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Bill, might your tanks be too clean?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Bill, might your tanks be too clean?


Humm, I do weekly water changes for the fish-- about 40-50% each week.

Is this too much for water sprite? Does it like "old water?" Curious. :???:

Bill


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

50% if you have plants to replinish the elements


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

50 % is fine, if there is still nutrients left to feed the plants. Do you know if you have a nitrate reading?


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Interesting. Could you give me some detail on this water change theory, maybe an explanation of "to clean"? 

Can't learn if I don't ask questions.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,
My water change simply consists of removing 40-50% of the water (vacuuming up the detritus from the bottom of the tank with a hose) and
replenishing with dechlorinated water. I use dry ferts of Potassium Nitrate
and Mono Potassium Phosphate followed by a trace mix the next day. I used
to refert all 3 on the same day, but now wait (per Tom Barr) for adding traces
a day later. I may not be dosing enough Potassium Nitrate :neutral:

Too clean water means there is an absence of nutrients/minerals in the water, kind of like RO and distilled water would be considered "too clean."

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well if you are adding Potassium nitrate, I can't imagine that you wouldn't have enough nitrate then...Are the other plants doing well?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I should have stated that my fert routine is more recent than my failure
in water sprite. Last summer I had ordered, was given, all kinds of water
sprite only to have them all die while other plants hobbled along ok. I've found
a definite improvement in all my plants with using macros (before it was just
traces) and will try 'sprite again! Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I grow it in a tank that has a ph of 8 and 1.5 wpg no CO2. Grows slowly but not dieing. It grows too fast in my ph 7 kh 4 2.5 wpg and Co2. Both with ferts.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Simpte 27, do you have liquid rock like most Ohioans? 8ph...sure does dispel the myth of watersprite liking soft, acid water. What kind of substrate do you have in the nonCO2 tank. Is it a Walstad?

Bill Ruyle


----------

